# water clarifier



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I was wondering if it is allright to use both novaqua and amquel when u are adding it to water? i use to do this in my 10 gal with my problem but havent tried on my 55. I know im in the wrong section but water chemistry has been dead lately so i decided to post it here.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I wouldn't see a problem with it. When I change my water, I use either one. But I have never used both at the same time.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Novaqua and Amquel work fine together. I have my doubts about the effectiveness of novaqua though. I personally stick with just amquel for my water treatment needs.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

ok well i think i will just buy a 32 oz of amquel from big als when i put in the order.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I have used both of those products and they work great and have not had any problems with them.....


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

In most cases, all you need is a good dechlorinator. AmQuel and Prime are good water conditioners. I wouldn't waste my money on other additives.

AmQuel and NovAqua are made by the same company and claimed to complement eachother.


----------

